# Dasher for sale in PDX...1978 2-door



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/2832794843.html 

not mine, but looks good. I would pick it up if I had the cash, but since I don't I thought I would share it with you all. 
If it doesnt sell, I will be taking as many parts off of it as I can since it's at the PicknPull near my house...


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

I wish this was on the east coast. Wonder if it'll make it cross country haha


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

finally got over to look at this thing...it's rough...and automatic:thumbdown:. looks like ill be pulling parts off of it as soon as it hits the junkyard, I can't imagine it will sell for $999 in the shape it's in, but I could use the grill and corner lights and a few other bits.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

So what if it's auto. Buy it and do a manual swap. 

Just save it.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

went to the P&P today and it was already in the yard. I bought the radiator, hatch latch, brown velour dash cover, and the drivers front corner light. I may go back this weekend and see what's left.


----------

